# Adam Audio 2018



## chibear (Nov 12, 2018)

Back again for another year. I like this one. Musically describe in 30 seconds what you see.
https://www.adam-audio.com/en/news/industry/soundtrack-competition-2018-hosted-by-adam-audio/


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 26, 2018)

My contest entry is available at YouTube here:
"Opening" by HiEnergy


----------



## uditprakash (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi, Listen to my entry here.


----------



## Counterpointer (Nov 30, 2018)

Here's my entry, featuring my lovely wife on vocals. Going for a dramatic and emotional approach here.


----------



## Divico (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Akarin (Dec 1, 2018)

...and here's my entry:


----------



## Counterpointer (Dec 1, 2018)

uditprakash said:


> Hi, Listen to my entry here.




I really like this one a lot! Great vibe.


----------



## D-Mott (Dec 1, 2018)

Had ago again this year. Good luck guys! Hope you win some shit

All UVI Falcon


----------



## Divico (Dec 15, 2018)

Winners have been anounced. I like the third one the most.
https://www.adam-audio.com/en/news/industry/soundtrack-competition-2018-the-winners/


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2018)

Divico said:


> Winners have been anounced. I like the third one the most.
> https://www.adam-audio.com/en/news/industry/soundtrack-competition-2018-the-winners/



Looks like from the date on soundcloud the 3rd place track was written 2 years ago - so not really composed for the photo.


----------

